# What's the difference ??? (Quickutz Silhouette And Craft Robo)



## harold_v1373 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sorry guys but I'm a bit confuse about this.
And there's a big difference in price with the Craft Robo and *Quickutz Silhouette..*

Can anyone help me sort this out ... 
here is the link......
eBay.com.sg: Craft ROBO digital craft cutter (item 320361845314 end time Apr 29, 2009 15:02:21 SGT)

His Letter reads;

The Craft Robo digital craft cutter is great for creating amazing titles and designs for your various art creations, scrapbooking and cards. *This is the original version of the Quickutz Silhouette*. It can be installed in multiple computers instead of just one and it's Windows Vsita compatible. With the Safety Mark seal, you can be sure that it is safe to be used in Singapore.


----------



## jpol (Jul 13, 2008)

harold_v1373 said:


> Sorry guys but I'm a bit confuse about this.
> And there's a big difference in price with the Craft Robo and *Quickutz Silhouette..*
> 
> Can anyone help me sort this out ...
> ...


hi valiente,

the Craft Robo is what we can say is already an old machine compared to the Quickutz Silhouette. let's say that the QS is one of the list of new line cutters. Check this link for specs:

Silhouette Digital Cutting Tool

it actually has additional features compared to the CR, like it has an SD Card reader and a built-in LCD. i'm not sure how this machine will perform compared to the CR but it's one of the newest machine out there so i think they already worked out some of the bugs they encountered with the old ones. 

im not sure if this is manufactured by the same company though.


----------



## harold_v1373 (Apr 6, 2009)

Jpol, 

what do you mean by 
"_*it actually has additional features compared to the CR...*_"

Does it mean that it has more capabilities than CR?

I hope some people have tried this and give us info with QS's performance.

I'm a newbie and looking for a begginers cutter.

tnx


----------



## jpol (Jul 13, 2008)

harold_v1373 said:


> Jpol,
> 
> what do you mean by
> "_*it actually has additional features compared to the CR...*_"
> ...


as i mentioned features like a built in LCD and an SD card slot. those features are not present in Craft Robo.  

yep, wish someone already have some experience with this one. i tried searching for a company who distributes this machine here in the philippines, but still have no luck. ill inform you once i get a hold on it.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

It seems to be a new generation of the craft robo with added features.


----------



## tragicflaw (Jan 27, 2011)

The Silhouette original(older version) is the same as the Craft Robo, they just put a different name on it and use different software(I believe the same is true with Wishblade).
The Silhouette SD is just a newer version with the added bonus of the SD reader.

There isn't much difference, if any, in the cutting performance. The SD card reader makes it so you can cut files even when you are away from your computer. You can store your files on the sd card and then if you take your machine somewhere or don't want to turn on your computer you can cut those files. The small screen makes it so you can scroll through the files. It is the newer machine. If you are not going to be taking your machine anywhere, you don't really have to have the SD version as you should always be able to use it with your computer.


----------

